# Sea mine wood burner



## burnt03 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hopefully this isn't a repost, found this pic on another forum I frequent... pretty cool!


----------



## begreen (Oct 12, 2013)

It's been posted awhile back,but is still cool. He has made many mine stove variations.


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 12, 2013)

I guess I'm part way there - I have a porthole off a ship that was scrapped on the great lakes

Neat design - how well do they heat?  Would be a nightmare with the insurance company


----------

